# My New Seiko



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi All

Postie brought this round this morning. I saw it on eBay, and immediately knew I had to have it (and I'm trying to reduce my watch collection!)

On the caseback it's engraved H357-507A and 0N1195 (which I presume is the serial number?)










One Japanese site says this below:

"This model is the world's first combination quartz watch with the liquid crystal display inclined at 12 o'clock position"

That did strike me as unusual (looks better having it at 12 rather than 6, IMHO)

and.........

"The inclined liquid crystal display structure was used as this display structure" - I think this also looks good - Seiko quality!

This 'inclination' of the LCD I have tried to show in the picture below:










I am also struck by a similarity to Bodie's Heuer Manhattan (in the Professionals!). Someone has mentioned the Manhattan in these forums before, but look as I might, I just cannot find that post.

You can see the Manhattan here - scroll right to the bottom of the page:

http://www.mark-1.co.uk/Professionals/hardware.htm

I really do think they are vaguely similar in looks (obviously the case is the main difference, but look at them....)

Anyway, I'm very pleased with it - it has a few scratches on the crystal - but nothing too bad. In any case, the watch is almost a quarter of a century old!

One wierd thing - it took me ages to figure how to set it - *you set the LCD time by turning the crown!* (which also obviously sets the analogue time)

I have never seen LCD time set this way on a watch like this before (has anyone else? Roy?)

This is a unique watch for me - and it will be a keeper!

To cap it all - I emailed Seiko UK on the 1 in 10000000 chance they might have some printed instructions for it. They emailed me back right away, asked for my address so that they could mail them out. Impressive.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Ron,

I used to have a analog/digital watch some years ago,

I remember always looking at the digital part to check the time.

I think because it was easier to see the very exact time at a glance.

What strap are you going to attach with it?

nice Buy!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

That's an interesting watch and has got me trying to remember what I wore in the 1970's.

I can't remember one of them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it Ron ... a bit of history ... some modern watches use the crown to set the digital display ... never seen it on a watch that age though









I like the response from Seiko .... I contacted Glycine about which movements they used in the 1950's ... took six weeks for them to reply ... the answer? They didn't know ... all their records had been lost


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

John -



> some modern watches use the crown to set the digital display


Interesting - can you tell me an example or two? You've got me curious!

Gregor - I know what you mean. I'll have the LCD on a different zone, so to see "precise" time, a glance at the hands will tell me to the minute, and if I want more accurate, I can look at the LCD for seconds.

Of course, I could just have the LCD on date display mode



> What strap are you going to attach with it?


I confess, I was going to leave the original Seiko metal strap on it............but now you have got me thinking.

I can't resist asking..........Stan! Would it go with Mesh?!?!
















The straps I have to hand are RLT USA oiled leather and a Mesh - if the Mesh fits I'll stick it on and see how it feels/looks

Not sure how a black USA would look - but may try one

I'll try to post some shots of the different straps when I try them


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

What size is the lug spacing?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Breitling Aerospace,Emergency,Tissot Twotimer,all set with the crown









Nice watch Ron


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ron said:


> I can't resist asking..........Stan! Would it go with Mesh?!?!


 Stan, I was expecting you to say "Everything goes with mesh!"...

...instead, you ask some boring question about lug sizes.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Breitling Aerospace,Emergency,Tissot Twotimer,all set with the crown


 Also Breitling B1 and Tag Heuer Kirium F1


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Ron,
> 
> What size is the lug spacing?


Hi Stan

Too small, I can't "Mesh" it









I didn't measure the lugs - just held the mesh strap against the watch - too big by a few mm

Not to worry though - the original strap looks OK, and if curiosity gets the better of me, I'm sure I can find an oiled leather to try it on


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Ron,

Maybe black leather wouldn't look too bad on this watch.

but maybe not the usa black leather, since that one has a bit too much rugged/tough look.

but I am curious to see it on mesh aswell!









gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

I'd be suprised if it's less than 18mm, you can grind the mesh down to 18mm if you are careful. I've done it with both of mine.

But then I would wouldn't I?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You would Stan..............wouldn't be surprised if you rubbed 'em down in width with Duraglit!!!!!


----------

